

You Can Now Self-Host the Webhook CMS - snide
http://www.webhook.com/blog/you-can-now-self-host-webhook-beta/

======
snide
Dave from Webhook here. Also probably should have noted that we're now
completely open source under an MIT license.

Happy to answer any questions you have about our system. I'm mostly a
designer, so heads up for when you're asking deep technical questions!

------
mattmanser
BTW, clicking "my sites" get a certificate warning in chrome. Doesn't like
your issuer.

~~~
snide
Getting green over here on my chrome / osx combo. Anyone else seeing this?
It's an official issuer.

~~~
nelsk
Looks green for me too

